# 90 Gallon Planted Community Tank



## surfthebay (Aug 1, 2017)

Dear Cichlid Forum,
I started growing a 90 gallon planted tank in 2014. The aquarium has a sand substrate with latrite. The filter is a canister filter. There is CO2 depending on the amount of fish. I use a bubble wand. The lighting is four t8 bulbs and one t10 bulb at 10,000 kelvin. I do not use a heater. I use a diatom filter once a week to remove the gree tint from the aquarium. The baskets had orchids growing in them. I removed the baskets for swimming space. I started with discus, angelfish and dwarf cichlids. I now just keep guppies and discus in this tank. The dwarf cichlids and angelfish were to aggressive for the discus.


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

Might lose the guppies as the discus get bigger due to aggression. Also, cichlids are diggers so if you really like those plants, you're taking a gamble. Also, how warm is the tank? Discus like a high temperature so if your house isn't warm enough they may get sick/stressed without a heater


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice tank!


----------



## surfthebay (Aug 1, 2017)

FireHorn123 said:


> Nice tank!


Thanks for the complement.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

The tank looks pretty good in those photos. How has it been doing since?

-Kamran


----------



## surfthebay (Aug 1, 2017)

SantaMonicaHelp said:


> The tank looks pretty good in those photos. How has it been doing since?
> 
> -Kamran


Thanks for the complement Kamran. The plants seem to be established. I am focused on water quality now. I added carbon and zeolite to the canister filter.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

Were you thinking of adding anything else to the tank?

-Kamran


----------



## surfthebay (Aug 1, 2017)

SantaMonicaHelp said:


> Were you thinking of adding anything else to the tank?
> 
> -Kamran


Thanks for asking. I added 12 minor tetras to make the discus come out from under the Amazon sword plant leaves. It did not work. The only cichlids I will only keep in this tank are discus. I want the discus to feel secure. Discus do chase each other into hiding and discus do cause stress to other discus through aggression. In the past, I have kept dwarf cichlids, (rams and Apistogramma cacatuoides), with discus. The dwarf cichlids bred and the discus hid. I removed the dwarf cichlids because the dwarf cichlids were aggressive towards the discus. The discus still hide but swim more confidently. I will add five more catfish just to keep the tank clean and help circulate the water. I am concerned about water quality.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info, and nice photo. Be sure to post pics of the catfish when you add them.

-Kamran


----------



## surfthebay (Aug 1, 2017)

SantaMonicaHelp said:


> Thanks for the info, and nice photo. Be sure to post pics of the catfish when you add them.
> 
> -Kamran


Thanks, I will. The _Anubias nana _plant flowered.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

Splendid! 

-Kamran


----------



## Hidan (Nov 11, 2017)

> The only cichlids I will only keep in this tank are discus.


I have seen people keep Discus with Angels as well as as various types of fish. Usually they make sure the angels are smaller than the discus.

Discus are shy when they are smaller and get bolder when they grow slightly bigger. Also they often do better and get bolder when they have competition for food. I have heard the temperature claims, but I have heard the domesticated discus don't need those extremely high temperatures and do just fine at more moderate ranges.Usually those high temps are needed to induce breeding. This is the info I got from a couple of experienced discus keepers/breeders.

Maybe someone a lot more experience can clarify.


----------



## surfthebay (Aug 1, 2017)

SantaMonicaHelp said:


> Thanks for the info, and nice photo. Be sure to post pics of the catfish when you add them.
> 
> -Kamran


Here is my catfish. It is a _Synodontis_ species


----------



## surfthebay (Aug 1, 2017)

I just cleaned the filter and pruned the tank. I am trying to grow a anthurium in the tank. The Anubius looks very similar.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought Anthuriums were a terrestrial plant only?


----------



## surfthebay (Aug 1, 2017)

Deeda said:


> I thought Anthuriums were a terrestrial plant only?


I just put it in. It will probably die. It was on sale.


----------



## surfthebay (Aug 1, 2017)

I am experimenting with this plant. My experiments are not always successful.


----------

